# Hello from Sweden.



## Hemiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi

I'm about to pick up archey and bowhunting again. Been out of the loop for about 10 years. It's amazing how the bows have evolved in the last few years. My old Browning Afterburner have about twice the noice and vibration and half the speed of the modern bows 

-Carlsson


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## trykon_buck (Jan 19, 2008)

*Välkommen!*

Hej hej!!

Welcome to AT!

:cheers:
TB


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

*Välkommen*

Välkommen till AT. 
Njut bågskytte Jag önskar er.
Jag översatt med Google.:wink:

Hälsningar från Tyskland.


Cs


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Carlsson :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

